
Apache Flink 1.9.0 Release Announcement - Benfromparis
https://flink.apache.org/news/2019/08/22/release-1.9.0.html
======
continuations
Apache has a large number of stream processing frameworks:

Flink vs Spark vs Storm vs Kafka vs Samza vs Apex

How do they compare? How would you choose which one to use?

~~~
StevePerkins
I don't have experience with Samza or Apex, but as for the first three:

1\. Flink - Focused on stateful stream processing.

2\. Spark - Focused on batch processing. Can be used for continuous streams,
but approaches them as "micro-batches".

3\. Kafka - A message queue system (for all practical purposes). Has an
optional stream processing add-on for basic needs.

Separate use cases and strengths aside, it's worth calling out that all of
these products are primarily backed by completely different companies. Apache
is a consortium made of many companies, and serves as common branding for
"community editions" of their "enterprise edition" products. There can quite a
lot of overlap between sponsored products in this consortium.

~~~
lern_too_spel
Spark supports both microbatch and continuous stream processing.

Apache Software Foundation is not a consortium made of many companies but a
single non-profit that provides organizational support for open source
projects, some of which have contributors employed as such by other companies
and some of which have only volunteer contributors.

------
jdm2212
This is exciting! I've been using Flink a lot lately, and fine-grained
recovery is going to be very useful for [work stuff]!

------
whoevercares
From a WeChat posting I heard 1.5M LOC is changed. Wow

